
Exploiting a V8 OOB write - fagnerbrack
https://halbecaf.com/2017/05/24/exploiting-a-v8-oob-write/
======
fagnerbrack
Luckily, this bug was discovered a few days after it was introduced, and fixed
within a week, so it never made it to any stable or beta releases of Chrome.

